# [BOOT ANIMATION] Bionic Bass HQ Boot Animation [10/03/11]



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

I decided to make this because I thought the stock one was very lack luster. In the download is two folders, one is for any phone that is qHD and the other is a CMW zip only for the Bionic. I also included the stock Bionic animation for easy restore for people on the Bionic.

Here is the link http://www.multiupload.com/0066DDO4IT
Here is a preview 




UPDATE:
I decided to make a newer cooler one. This has a BIOS startup screen it it and the source files are cleaner.
Here is the link http://www.multiupload.com/8Y8TQSM888
Here is the preview


----------



## Communisum (Sep 17, 2011)

Not tryin to burn you, but damn that took a long time to boot lol


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty cool man. How's loud is the volume of the sound? The original sound file on the boot animation is kind of disappointing.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

first time always is but boi i had to listen to it over and over again sounds freaking sweet lol. love it


----------



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

Communisum said:


> Not tryin to burn you, but damn that took a long time to boot lol


Yeah it took forever. I don't know why.


hacku said:


> Pretty cool man. How's loud is the volume of the sound? The original sound file on the boot animation is kind of disappointing.


Its a little bit louder but the audio quality is much nicer.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I love that, all by friend will think that's sick lol. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## tehsusenoh (Sep 22, 2011)

Wub wub wub


----------



## Persianity (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm replacing my boot animation and sound with the new bootanimation.zip posted in this thread but I get no sound and a black screen upon boot up. I also fixed the permissions to mimic the old bootanimation.zip. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

I added some new things in the OP.


----------



## t66t (Aug 11, 2011)

how would we go about installing this on a phone without qhd? the same way?


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Love the second edition, I'll be flashing it later!


----------



## Steve6972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just flashed mine. Loved it, hopefully we can see more of these!


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyway of making the volume louder?


----------

